# 8-6' Fisher stainless X blade



## ZRT1000 (Aug 24, 2006)

8-6' Fisher Stainless X blade Complete off a 2011 Ram 3500. Works as it should.. Located in E. Stroudsburg pa $3200 obo


----------



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

Still for sale?


----------

